# Processing companies



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I bet I've had a 1/2 dozen of these companies email me this week. We've seen them on here a few times lately trying to sneak in a quick advertisement before they get snuffed out. They seem to be popping up faster than Ranger Rick's regionals. Anyone else getting these?

My question is how did they get my email? I did respond to one company somewhere across the pond just for the fun of it to see how low I could beat him down on price before telling him no. I wonder if that clown sold my email.

Has anyone ever used one of these companies for simple orders? I know something complex with bids and 100s of pics would be more hassle than it's worth. My 12 year old son does my updates for me now but he's getting a little sloppy and likes to put them off till the last minute. He may also be overpaid. :vs_smile: Thinking of trying one of these companies just for a week or 2 to teach Jr. a little lesson about the working world.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> I bet I've had a 1/2 dozen of these companies email me this week. We've seen them on here a few times lately trying to sneak in a quick advertisement before they get snuffed out. They seem to be popping up faster than Ranger Rick's regionals. Anyone else getting these?
> 
> My question is how did they get my email? I did respond to one company somewhere across the pond just for the fun of it to see how low I could beat him down on price before telling him no. I wonder if that clown sold my email.
> 
> Has anyone ever used one of these companies for simple orders? I know something complex with bids and 100s of pics would be more hassle than it's worth. My 12 year old son does my updates for me now but he's getting a little sloppy and likes to put them off till the last minute. He may also be overpaid. :vs_smile: Thinking of trying one of these companies just for a week or 2 to teach Jr. a little lesson about the working world.


They got your email because they are an extension of an original.

The entire pyramid probably uses them.

Maybe you should teach yourself a lesson about the working world and be up til 3 AM processing your own work orders. Here is your new schedule so that you can learn a lesson on the working world.

6 A.M. - Out the door and labor
9 P.M. - Get Home
9:05 P.M Start processing your own work orders.
3:00 A.M Done - Sleep, repeat minimum 6 - 7 days per week.

Do this for 3 years.

Then deal with the pos's that fd u over.

Get shi* on by the court system.

Mayb U will learn a lesson about the working world, not the white collard a-hole world.

Bet with the new schedule u wouldn't have so much time to post to this forum.

Have Fun! 

When its over you will realize that you have been working under involuntary servitude, in which was abolished by the United States Constitution.

Then you accept the fact that you are a slave.

Then you don't care anymore.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I did all my own labor and updates for 6 years. I've worked 47 days straight, with the shortest day being 12 hours. I've given up things I shouldn't have to make damn sure the work got done. I've pushed snow for 72 hours with 3 hours sleep several times. Don't preach to me about the white collar world. I had time to post because I am not working in my office, I am trying to get some initial yard cleanups done between rounds of heavy rain and sleet. I took a lunch break in the truck. Is that allowed? The simple lesson Jr should learn is that it makes no difference where you go, what you do or who you work for. If you don't perform, you will be replaced. Even if your are self employed, if you don't deliver what you promise, YOU WILL BE REPLACED. Or should I coddle him and milk him along until he's 35 and living in my basement?


Dude, get some sleep.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> I did all my own labor and updates for 6 years. I've worked 47 days straight, with the shortest day being 12 hours. I've given up things I shouldn't have to make damn sure the work got done. I've pushed snow for 72 hours with 3 hours sleep several times. Don't preach to me about the white collar world. I had time to post because I not working in my office, I am trying to get some initial yard cleanups done between rounds of heavy rain and sleet. I took a lunch break in the truck. Is that allowed? The simple lesson Jr should learn is that it makes no difference where you go, what you do or who you work for. If you don't perform, you will be replaced. Even if your are self employed, if you don't deliver what you promise, YOU WILL BE REPLACED. Or should I coddle him and milk him along until he's 35 and living in my basement?
> 
> 
> Dude, get some sleep.


Lunch Break In Truck = Not allowed that violated the provisions of performing labor under involuntary servitude and or slavery. U.S. Constitution Section 13.

Further, what ever you are talking about with the rest of it I have no comment... It really sounds like a personal problem.

Lastly 47 days straight shows that you have not yet suffered under involuntary servitude. I assume your time is coming.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Nothing here is involuntary. Everything is my choice, so OK sure, whatever.

Original question.

Anyone ever use a processing company for simple orders or are they more hassle then they're worth?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

I have not used them but i also get a lot of emails from them.ive done all my own work from secretary,taxes,processing and being in field for last 8 years,i shell out enough money already without someone else getting a piece of the pie.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've used my kids before but most of them didn't show much interest in the menial work. They also always chose a flat fee over hourly, go figure.
I prefer keeping our book work in house; the gals here have a little more skin in my game than some guy named Xavier.

The photo is of a supposed regional but I expect the expression is about the same if you had to call your processor over their foul up.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ace....it sounds like the P&P system has chewed you up. It sucks I know. Reason why I quit. 

Processors = many charge backs. Tried this back in 2011 and cost us nearly $40k in charge backs. It was easier to control the employee processor but the "profit" kept disappearing with lower reimbursements and bid approvals and had to layoff in-house processors but didn't matter at this time since we had been phasing out of the P&P model. 

Family: Our son put himself through college working P&P, our daughter put herself through college working P&P, our future Son-in-law worked P&P, numerous nephews  This was before the business went to heck.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I see a lot of them in my email.

When I see an email start with "Happy day to you..." I just hit delete now. I don't even read them anymore.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

JoeInPI said:


> Yeah, I see a lot of them in my email.
> 
> When I see an email start with "Happy day to you..." I just hit delete now. I don't even read them anymore.



Even on your birthday


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If you charge enough for your services you can process your own work and still have family time 

Try raising your prices and slowing down some. You can't be healthy trying to work 47 days straight and eating food you find along the way between jobs. 

Sometimes you have to say no and make time for yourself.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you charge enough for your services you can process your own work and still have family time
> 
> Try raising your prices and slowing down some. You can't be healthy trying to work 47 days straight and eating food you find along the way between jobs.
> 
> Sometimes you have to say no and make time for yourself.


Couldn't agree more with everything you said...

The 47 days straight was in 2009 when I lost my job and nearly lost my house. The work was available and I was hungry. Pricing was also good. I needed cash fast and grossed 53K in 2 months cutting grass on foreclosures. (135 yards a week @ $52. no help)

I don't run that hard anymore but I like to keep the pace up a bit. I'm afraid if I slow down I won't be able to accelerate again if I need to.

As far as updating work odors, it stinks. :vs_smile: I flat out hate it! I would much rather be "working" and paying someone else to sit around and do updates. If I don't have to do them that frees up 10 hrs week for family.

Food on the road? I have no good answer for that. After a while it all sucks!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

safeguard dropout said:


> Couldn't agree more with everything you said...
> 
> The 47 days straight was in 2009 when I lost my job and nearly lost my house. The work was available and I was hungry. Pricing was also good. I needed cash fast and grossed 53K in 2 months cutting grass on foreclosures. (135 yards a week @ $52. no help)
> 
> ...


YIKES, you cut 20 lawns a day everyday for 2 months straight? By yourself? And went home and uploaded photos and invoiced everything? That seems like allot of work to gross $1,000 a day. How many hours a day was that??


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea, I did that. 12-18 hrs a day. I'm proud of it too. Why? Because I did what any good man would. I did whatever it took to take care of my family. It built character in all of us. It was earned and not given. We all made sacrifices to get through the crisis. What didn't kill us made us stronger.

Have I found better things since then? You bet. Have I forgotten where I came from? No way.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Bigtrucker said:


> Even on your birthday


I think it's the poor english rather than the sentiment that turns me off. :biggrin:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeInPI said:


> I think it's the poor english rather than the sentiment that turns me off. :biggrin:



Hey Joe, was that sentiment or sediment.....:vs_smile:


----------

